# Inflight Coat Formula



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows about this product. Ever use it? and with what results?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've never heard of it. It's got kelp and biotin which are good for pigment and coat. I've been using Gro n Glo on my girl that I just showed at Eukanuba. I've had good results with having her in oil and using the Gro N Glo. I also give her kelp every day

http://copperhillfarms.com/shonglo.html
this is the product I use and I can tell a difference. 

How did you hear about this product? I wish they had it in a smaller size than a lb! I might want to give it a try


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmm...new one on me. Never heard of the product. If you decide to try it, please let us know what you think, tho.


----------

